#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  قائمة بأسوأ عشر سيارات في العالم

## رويتر

من بين العدد الكبير من السيارات الموجودة في الأسواق، لا شك أن المستهلك، يميل إلى طراز، ويفضله على آخر، غير أن أنواع السيارات المختلفة ليست كلها نموذجية، فهناك سيارات أفضل من غيرها، أو ربما أجمل.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ديترويت، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- من بين العدد الكبير من السيارات الموجودة في الأسواق، لا شك أن المستهلك، يميل إلى طراز، ويفضله على آخر، غير أن أنواع السيارات المختلفة ليست كلها نموذجية، فهناك سيارات أفضل من غيرها، أو ربما أجمل.

الماضي القريب شهد ولادة عدد من الطرز، منها ما استمر حتى يومنا هذا، ومنها ما توقف عن الإنتاج وبات مصيره "مقبرة السيارات."

ومن بين أسوأ السيارات في العالم، ثمة عشرة طرز لا يمكن تجاهلها مع مرور الزمن، فيما يلي قائمة بهذه السيارات والأسباب التي جعلتها الأسوأ.

MC Pacer

السمعة: مثيرة للضجر

العمر: 1975-1980

إن العامل الأساسي الذي ساهم في عملية بيع سيارة Pacer التابعة لشركة "أميريكان موتورز" هو سعتها الكبيرة، إذ لم تكن السيارات ذات السعة الضيقة شعبية في مطلع السبعينات، لذلك قامت الشركة بجعل سعتها مثل سعة الكاديلاك في ذاك الوقت.
ففي العصر الذي كانت أمريكا تفتقر فيه للبنزين،فإن  سيارة صغيرة ذات رحابة  كبيرة في الداخل، كانت بلا شك فكرة ذكية، وقد كان سوق Pacer بالفعل رائجا في أيامها الخوالي.

لكن للأسف، فإن سيارة Pacer المنتفخة، نتذكرها اليوم على أنها "السيارة المثيرة للضجر التي كان يقودها والدي."

لم تدم مبيعات السيارة لأكثر من خمس سنين، ومن بين مواصفاتها الغريبة، اختلاف الحجم بين باب السائق وباب الراكب، حيث كان باب الراكب أطول بأربعة انشات من باب السائق، وكان الهدف من هذا إتاحة مرور أسهل للمقاعد الخلفية للسيارة، كما كان 40 في المائة من سطح  السيارة الكامل زجاجا، وهو ما أسفر عن نكتة "حوض سمك على عجلات!"

Yugo

السمعة: لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها

العمر: 1986-1990

تنوي شركات السيارات الصينية حاليا دخول السوق الأمريكية، وبالتالي سترون أن سيارة Yugo سيتم الاستشهاد بها بشكل متكرر، كمثال عن الطريقة التي يجب اجتنابها!

لقد كان هناك حد معين لما سيقبل به الأمريكيون مقابل السعر الزهيد، فنظرا لسعر سيارى Yugo الرخيص عندما تم تقديمها للمستهلكين الأمريكيين عام 1985، والذي بلغ نحو أربعة آلاف دولار، بدت  السيارة وكأنها صفقة رابحة.

إلا أن سمعة السيارة على أن جودة تجميعها كانت فظيعة وأنه لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها، أصبحت منتشرة للغاية.

كما أن مجلة Consumer Reports نشرت تقريرا عن السيارة تقول فيه، "من الصعب أن نوصي بها مهما كان ثمنها" واختتمت التقرير قائلة، "من الأفضل أن تشتري سيارة مستعملة بدلا من سيارة Yugo جديدة."

Ford Pinto

السمعة: خطيرة

العمر: 1971-1980

كانت صورة سيارة Pinto، من فورد، المحاطة باللهب، عالقة في أذهان الجميع، حيث كان من الصعب أن تتخيلها محترقة في ذهنك!

 فلقد رسمت الشركة في أذهان الجميع، صورة لنفسها على أنها لا تعير أي اهتمام لحياة الإنسان، فبدا وأن شركة فورد فضلت أن تدع عددا من الناس يحترقوا أحياء، على أن تنفق بضع دولارات على كل سيارة لتضع حدا للمشكلة.

كما أنه في إحدى المحاكمات، اتهمت شركة فورد على أنها تسببت إجراميا في حالات موت في احتراق سيارة Pinto، إلا أن الشركة ربحت تلك القضية.

غير أن اختبارات الحوادث، أثبتت أن مشكلة خزان البنزين في السيارة، كانت مشكلة حقيقية.

Aztek

السمعة: قبيحة

العمر: 2001-2005

للأسف، كان بالإمكان أن تكون سيارة Aztek سيارة ناجحة، لولا أنها كانت شنيعة جدا.

في بعض الحالات النادرة، قد تنتج شركة سيارات طرازا قبيحا، ولكن بطريقة ما، يجد طريقه نحو سوق تتقبله، ولكن للأسف، هذا لم يحدث مع سيارة Aztek، فخلال فترة الإنتاج التي استمرت لخمسة أعوام، تم صنع 115 ألف سيارة فقط.

وأدى المظهر الخارجي للسيارة، الذي يتميز بالحجم الكبير، ويذكرنا بقترة الفن التكعيبي التي أسسها بيكاسو، إلى تنفير المستهلكين الذين كان من الممكن أن يعجبهم الجزء الداخلي من السيارة.

كما تم استبدال سيارة Aztek بطراز Torrent، إذ تبين أن شركة جنرال موتورز نفسها أرادت التخلص من السيارة بأكبر سرعة ممكنة.

Chevrolet Vega

السمعة: لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها

العمر: 1971-1977

كانت سيارة Vega محاولة مبكرة لشركة جنرال موتورز في اختراق سوق السيارات الصغيرة الاقتصادية بالبنزين، ولكن للأسف، كسبت السيارة سريعا سمعة بأنها مستهلكة ليس للبنزين، ولكن لزيت المحرك.

فلم يكن محرك سيارة Vega المصنوع من الألمنيوم، يعتمد عليه، ووفقا لمصادر عدة، كانت السيارة تعاني من مشاكل ميكانيكية، من بينها شهيتها الكبيرة للمشحمات، كما كان الصدأ المبكر قضية أخرى.

وفي إحد الاختبارات التي أجرتها الشركة على السيارة على أحد مضامير السباق، كما ذكر "جون ديلوريان"، الرئيس السابق لسيارات Chevrolet، انهارت سيارة Vega بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى.

AMC Gremlin

السمعة: مملة

العمر: 1970-1978

مثل بقية سيارات شركة AMC، كانت سيارة Gremlin قفزة جريئة نحو انجاز مبتكر، أو محاولة يائسة لعمل شيء - أي شيء- يساهم في إبراز الشركة، ضمن سوق يهيمن عليها المنافسين الكبيرين.

ولكن، وبالرغم من شكلها الغريب جدا، واسمها الذي أطلق عليها تيمنا بكائن أسطوري، والمشاكل الميكانيكية، فقد بيعت السيارة بشكل جيد بالنسبة لإنتاج من شركة AMC، إذ تم إنتاج ما يقارب 675 ألف سيارة.

كما كان حجمها صغيرا جدا، بصرف النظر عن أدائها المقبول.

Corvair

السمعة: خطيرة

العمر: 1960-1969

حظيت سيارة Corvair ذات المحرك في مؤخرة السيارة، والتي صممت لتنافس السيارات الأوروبية الرياضية، بمكانة مميزة في تاريخ السيارات، فقد ذكرها رالف نادر، في أحد فصول كتابه، ضمن عنوان، "غير آمنة في أي سرعة"، وهو كتاب ناقش رفض شركات السيارات الأمريكية بأخذ السلامة على محمل الجد.

فقد نتجت مشاكل هذه السيارة عن محركها الخلفي غير الاعتيادي، بالإضافة إلى قوة الدفع التي دعمته، فوفقا لنادر، أدى هذا التصميم لفقدان السيطرة على السيارة وعدم استقرارها.

كان هنالك العديد من السيارات الخطيرة لعدة أسباب، إلا أن Corvair حظيت بسمعة على أنها مصيدة موت، كما ساهمت جنرال موتورز في التأكيد على دوام هذا الانطباع لوقت طويل، فبدلا من أن تحسن نظام الدفع الخلفي، أجرت تحقيقات لتشويه سمعة نادر، إلا أنها فشلت.

AMC Matador

السمعة: مثيرة للضجر

العمر:1971-1978

كلا، لم تكن سيارة الـMatador سيارة عظيمة، ولكن هل كانت واحدة من أسوأ 10 مركبات على الإطلاق؟ هذا ما يظنه مكيل هاغرتي، رئيس شركة "هاغرتي للتأمين.

فوفقا لهاغرتي، كانت السيارة صغيرة الحجم وذات شكل غير مميز، وتعاني من ما سماه "تأثير الهالة السلبية"، فقد كان كل من طراز Gremlin وPacer من شركة AMC، مثالين كبيرين على الفظاعة في عالم السيارات، ولذا انضمت ال"Matador" للمجموعة أيضا، حتى إن كان السبب أنها لم تكن جيدة بما فيه الكفاية.

Edsel

السمعة: قبيحة

العمر: 1958-1960

لم تكن سيارة Edsel مجرد سيارة، فقد كان من المفترض أن تكون خط إنتاج جديد، فكان هناك سبعة طرز مختلفة من هذه السيارة.

بالنظر إلى الماضي، بدت مهمة تسويق Edsel وكأنها انتحارية.

لقد كان من المفترض أن تكون هذه السيارة معقد ومتطورة تكنولوجيا - كان بإمكانك أن تغير ناقل السرعة بالضغط على أزرار موضوعة على عجلة القيادة - إلا أن اسم Edsel أصبح يرمز لـ"تسويق هائل قاطع بالفشل."

ففضلا عن مقدمة السيارة البشعة التي كانت محط سخرية الجميع، ساهمت المشاكل الميكانيكية لختم مصير هذه السيارة.

Chevrolet Chevette

السمعة: مثيرة للشفقة

العمر: 1976-1987

محاولة أخرى من جنرال موتورز في منافسة الواردات الصغيرة، الرخيصة الثمن.

مع أنها كانت أكثر السيارات مبيعا في أمريكا لعامي 1979 و1980، إلا أنها تذكر اليوم بأنها كانت تتمتع بالمشاكل الميكانيكية، والبنية الهزيلة، وقوتها الضعيفة.

وهي ذكرى حزينة في رد شركة جنرال موتورز، على طوفان السيارات اليابانية الرخيصة وصغيرة الحجم.

----------


## ابن البلد

الحمد لله 
أنا كنت متوقع ألاقي ميكروباص رمسيس في العشر عربيات 
 ::

----------

